# Bored last Saturday



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Setting around bored last Saturday so I decided to roll a fatty and smoke it.

Ya I know its not legal in Utah but what the hey.



















Made with elk burger, elk breakfast sausage, pepper jack and cheddar cheese, green chilies and onions. Guess I didn't get a pic of the guts. Smokes for about 3 hours at 225 with Mexican spice pellets from Lumber Jack. Whipped up some baked beans and through them in the smoker for the last 2 hours.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

The meatloaf looks good!


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Does your bacon crisp up?


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

SCtransplant said:


> The meatloaf looks good!


You mean fatty right? A meatloaf isn't round well somewhat round and rolling a meatloaf then smoking it just isn't as fun.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

ZEKESMAN said:


> Does your bacon crisp up?


The exposed bacon does but the parts under the basket weave not so much.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

muddydogs said:


> You mean fatty right? A meatloaf isn't round well somewhat round and rolling a meatloaf then smoking it just isn't as fun.


I know i'm just messing with you. That looks awesome, I would slice that up and eat in between some white bread.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

SCtransplant said:


> I know i'm just messing with you. That looks awesome, I would slice that up and eat in between some white bread.


I know you where.


----------

